# 5th Dutch TT Event - 2 days during event!



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.********.nl/club/images/stories/meeting_flyers/5dettmeeting.jpg
http://www.********.nl/club/images/stories/meeting_flyers/5delocatie.jpg

The 5th TT Meeting will be the first one which includes 2 full days!
Audi TT Club Nederland (the Netherlands) will organise it on saturday the 2nd and sunday the 3th of June.

The location: the area with the islands in the Netherlands, where the calimity has been in 1953, this area is very nice to visit because of the nature, the beach and offcourse the famouse Delta Works which protects the islands for another disaster like in 1953.

2 days event, that will make it possible for the English TT Owners to visit this event. It would be great to meet English TT owners and to share our passion with which is the Audi TT. You are all welcome!

More information: http://www.********.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1345
we will publish also the information in English soon! 
If there are TT owners which would like to come, please let us know in the topic at the Dutch ********.

*__________________________________________________*

*SATURDAY..........................*

*Dear  TT  Owner...... the scedule of  Saterday the 2nd of June ...................*

*10:30* - Startpoint *Brouwersdam* the deltawork a dam near to the place Scharendijke

*11:00* - Breakfast /Luch @ *"Hotel Restaurant De Pepermolen"* at Scharendijke (Here we will enjoy with us all a very extended breakfast/Luch-buffet)

*12:30* - Start *Tour Schouwenduiveland *(Total length 80 Km)

13:00 - Greatings to *Jacob Cats *at Brouwershaven

*13:15* - *Harbor of Bommenede* near Zonnemaire, short stop of 15 minutes, you can enjoy the beautiful sight of the view over the 'Grevelingenmeer'

*14:00* - Visit at *"Streekmuseum Goemanszorg"* in Dreischor, an old Vlasfarm where divers uses and materials will be showed out this area

*15:00 *- A connecting to the visit a cup of coffee with a real Zeeuwse Bolus (it's delicious)

*15:15* - Departure from *"Streekmuseum Goemanszorg"*

*15:20* - Passing *"Road trough Dikewater"* (a statue that reminds us all at the disaster in 1953 _Watersnoodramp_)

*15:30* - About a quarter after we have left Dreischor, we will pass *Bruinisse with it's fisherman fleet* and the old ferryharbor*"Zijpe"*

*15:45* - a Short stop, about 10 minutes with a nice view over the Oosterschelde at *"Weigthbridge Viane"* between Bruinisse and Ouwerkerk

*16:00* - Visit at *"Watersnoodmuseum"* in Ouwerkerk, an imposant exposition about the *Watersnoodramp of 1953* in a Caisson! (Vooraf een inleidend verhaal)

*17:15* - Departure from* Ouwerkerk*

*17:55* - A view at *"Plan Tureluur" * a very nice natureproject which is made possible by the *European Union*

*18:00* - We will pass *Serooskerke*......Mark's Village (the organiser of this event)....

*18:15* - Arrival at *"Hotel Restaurant De Pepermolen"* in Scharendijke for dinner........ *Steengrillen*!!!! (Your host and hostess for the evening are; *Hellen and Niek Maatman*)

After our dinner and the nice evening there is a possibility to go out in Renesse.

*The costs for these days are.............*

*Breakfast/Lunch *- 10,- Euro p.p.

*Streekmuseum Goemanszorg *- 2,50 Euro Entrance + 2.60 Coffe with a Bolus

*Watersnoodmuseum Ouwerkerk* - 2,50 Euro Entree + introduction tale Ã 25,- Euro shared by the number of visitors

*Dinner* (Steengrillen) incl. Welcomsdrink/Soup/Desert - 20,- Euro
*__________________________________________________*

*SUNDAY..........................*

*Dear  TT  Owner...... the scedule of  Sunday the 3rd of June ...................*

10:00 - Startpoint at the Brouwersdam near to the place Scharendijke

10:30 - Breakfast/Luch @ "Hotel Restaurant De Pepermolen" (Also today we will enjoy a nice Breakfast/Lunch - buffet)

11:45 - Departure from "Hotel Restaurant De Pepermolen" - Start Tour "The Islands" (Length 140 Km.)

12:00 - We will pass Renesse at Sea - The bathing resort of Schouwenduiveland

12:10 - We will pass Burg-Haamstede

12:20 - We will see the Oosterscheldekering "De Stormvloedkering"

12:25 - Stop at the Oosterscheldekering for a nice view (the nice storm dam at the flyer) (ca. 45 Min.)

13:10 - Departure from the Oosterscheldekering

13:20 - Noord-Beveland .................. we will follow the route via Vrouwenpolder

13:30 - Lijdijkweg/Rijnsburgseweg (a nice old road between high trees) in the direction of Oostkapelle

13:35 - Pass Oostkapelle

13:45 - Pass Domburg........the bathing resort with a luxurious view

14:00 - Restaurant "De Westkaap" te Westkapelle...... 
-------- - Here we will stay for about. 1 1/2 hour to enjoy a snack and to drink..... you will have a nice view over the Westerschelde

15:30 - Departure from "De Westkaap"

15:35 - Pass Westkapelle......... in front of you is the lighthouse of Westkapelle...... another impressive construction work

15:40 - Pass Zoutelande on passage in the direction of Vlissingen (On our way we shall see remainders of World War Two)

-------- - Via Dishoek in the direction of the Boulevard of Vlissingen 
15:50 - Around this time we will drive on the Boulevard of Vlissingen......... you will enjoy this!

15:55 - a greet to Michiel de Ruyter.......... He will be splendid because of the 400 year old jubilees!!!!!

16:05 - A viwe at Huys ter Schelde

16:15 - We will head on to Veere via the Centre of Middelburg

16:35 - A zest of Veere

16:50 - We drive via an nice dike in the direction of the Veerse Dam to blow out there in the wind (a Stop of 15 min.)

17:05 - Departure from the Veerse Dam

17:25 - In front of you lays the 5 Km Long Zeelandbridge a very important connection between the islands Schouwenduiveland - Beveland

17:30 - For a nice view and to visit the Zeelandbridge we will stop for about 15 minutes to enjoy the beautiful sight

17:45 - Departure from Parking "De Val"

18:00 - The last kilometres will be in the direction of Kerkwerve at the polder ways

18:15 - Pass Kerkwerve

18:30 - Via the last hamlets at our route we shall reach "Hotel Restaurant De Pepermolen" for dinner and to enjoy the evening together. Also tonight will do Hellen en Niek Maatman again their best to give us a nice evening.

_________________________________________________________

The costs for this day will be for a part individual...............

Breakfast/Lunch - buffet - 10,- Euro

Visit "De Westkaap" - Drink + snack towards own choice

Dinner Ã la Carte @ De Pepermolen - 10,-/15,- Euro


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I would like to attend, but can't be sure that I will be coming in my TT as since Stena have stop their fast speed crossing its a all night trip from Harwich and I have to be back to work for the Monday morning.


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

I have never used the other ferry's but I have checked the times at their website and the times are indeed much longer.
I have only used the fast ferry before to go to England by car when I was studying English for 10 weeks in Cambridge, I couldn't speak or write in English before april 2005 because of my dyslexia, I hope my English is ok now.
We will also contact hotels for the Dutch and Belgian people who wants to come for 2 days, we can offer this for the English TT owners too. 
Next weekend we will publish more information about this event.
It would be great to welcome English TT owners at this event. We will visit a place which shows us how the Delta Works are built and we can look in a big one... it's showed on the flyer. there will be much more to do.

If there are questions about this event, you are all free to contact me by pm at this forum or the dutch ********.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronnie said:


> I couldn't speak or write in English before april 2005 because of my dyslexia, I hope my English is ok now.


Your English is fantastic, ronnie.  What did you do to over come your dyslexia?


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

I had to learn the English language in England, so I have studied in Cambridge for 3 months!


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

The scedules are published!

TTvic, thanx for your positive reaction at our Dutch forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronnie said:


> I had to learn the English language in England, so I have studied in Cambridge for 3 months!


Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Absolutely fantastic 8) 
I would like to help someone with Dyslexia to fulfill his dream regarding his job and I wonder if I can do this


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

there is an update @t the Dutch TT forum 
offcourse also in English


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Is anyone else from the Britian going over for this event or will I be the sole representative from these shores.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ronnie how many MK2's will be there from holland....
Because the dutch-forum i know has only one MK2 driver, and he has a hard time over there....

Because the other members keep saying that the first TT is the only TT , etc etc

Very unfriendly forum, if it's the same forum i once visit.
MK2's where crap and the people with old TT's from 5-6 year's old who talked the most over there where 19 year's old.

Hope some things changed on your forum, last year...


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

There are more MK2's now at our forum and the first TT will stay the first and that's the TT for years now. The new one, everybody needs to give it a place. But the design and the impact of the MK1 can't be beaten with every next model in the TT range. The MK1 it will stay for ever the TT icon that's for sure.

But the lowest age is 19 years old and the oldest are 57... most of them are around 30 and 40. And last year there were only 2 of 19 years old that I know and they have changed their reactions because it's a forum with adult people in general.

It has changed, there is a Dutch TT Club since the end of last year, finally. Just look around and you will see that there is a wide sort of people at our forum and offcourse there are always people which behaviour isn't what you would expect from other TT owners. In that case we say something about it and if they don't change they will be blocked from our forum.

Just give it a chance and come and look at our forum. I know a lot TT owners since the first event and most of them are great to speak with and to meet them at the events.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are we talking abouth the same forum?

http://www.********.nl/forum/index.php

Because on this forum there are a lot of young people who bought a TT from 5 or 6 year's old, and think they know it all.
I was a member from that forum, but i left them. Too much "macho" talk over there.

And at that time there was no MK2 driver at all, and everybody gave negative comments abouth the MK2.

Maybe you can give the link from that new ********.

Thx,

Rob


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

Rob, please take al look at the first post in this topic. 
And I will not start up a discussion which goes about ********.nl, because the subject of this topic has another goal. The 5th TT event, and please come with Your new MK2 and take a look at the meeting and meet people you will see with your own eyes that there are just some younger people, but the biggest group of TT owners is over my age and i'm 25. Please take your conclusion after you have seen the whole group of TT owners.
And a new forum has to find a balance for all those different people which are Audi TT owners.

And about the MK2, a big group of people have to get used to it, it takes time, me included sorry. The MK2 roadster looks awesome!


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

The new link is http://www.********.nl/forum/index.php :wink:

Dutch mode 

Vele gezellige meetings gehad weinig negatiefs tevinden op het forum. Forum loopt als een tierelier. En naar mijn weten is er niet gek veel negatiefs geweest over de mk2. En mag het toch weten als forum beheerder. Deze huidige meeting die gaat komen trekt zoals gewoon weer veel gezellige mensen. Zoals we alle laatste meetings ervaren hebben. Die naar jou laatste forum bezoek geweest zijn. Kijk de foto`s er maar op na. En niet iedereen is steenrijk om een mk2 tekunnen kopen. 
En waar maak je, je druk om :?: MK2 of MK1 laat iedereen zijn ding doen.

Mvg paul


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

I would like to bring the 5th meeting under eveybody's attention again, feel free to meet the Dutch TT owners at this event.


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Really sorry but due to work I am not going to be able to make your event, and I was so looking forward to being there. :x :x :x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Paulus en Ronnie, ik vind jullie forum een te hoog puber gehalte hebben, achteraf ook niet vreemd aangezien de gemiddelde leeftijd bijzonder laag ligt, en de meeste auto's 5 jaar of ouder zijn, daarnaast tellen mensen met een MK2 totaal niet mee.

Verder is er bijzonder weinig inbreng of dingen of vernieuwende inbreng omdat bijna iedere informatie en foto gewoon regelrecht wordt overgenomen van dit of een aantal duitse TT forum's waar ik al lid van ben.

Ik wens jullie een leuke dag met het rond rijden in jullie MK1's... :lol:

Welterusten :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

On Topic...

And now in english again please :wink:


----------



## Raz225TTC (Feb 24, 2006)

wow, Rebel dat was echt een "volwassen" opmerking (ahum)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ik had me aangepast aan jullie manier van praten :wink:

Ik wens ze veel plezier op dat bijzonder onvriendelijke forum.
Ben er lid van geweest in het begin maar heb na 2 maanden aan Paulus gevraagd of hij me weer kon verwijderen.

Vond het niveau te erg voor woorden en schaamde me om er lid te zijn.
Jammer. Want de opzet was goed, en de inzet van Paulus was prima.

Maar klaarblijkelijk trekken betaalbare 2e hands TT's van een aantal jaren oud het verkeerde publiek....

Good luck over there Raz225TTC :wink:


----------



## ronnie (Apr 3, 2007)

Rebel, why to reply in Dutch? aren't you able to use English at that level? Share it in English what you have to say, that everyone can understand it.

The 5th TT meeting was a succes, and also the MK2 was there! ANd yes the Mk1 is still dominating in the Netherlands... loads of elder people which even don't know the exist of ********.nl have the money to buy the MK2 which is way too expensive for younger people. And its a fact that younger people uses the pc more often than elder people. And even if i had the money for an brand new TT MK2... 42% TAX on top of the catalogue price and 19% VAT? no I would buy again a car around 100.000 km which is still good enough for me and yes the MK2 is a better car than the first one... it wouldn't be good if it was still the same car.

And ********.nl , don't like it...?! just stay away, that's the best way!


----------

